# Sobre el espacio reservado en particiones ext3 y ext4

## edgar_uriel84

Hola, acabo de cambiar mi partición root a ext4, por diversos motivos e inconvenientes que tengo de momento con xfs.  Como ya se saben (la mayoría se ha fijado), las particiones tipo ext reserva el 5% del espacio de la partición para root, estrictamente:

 *man tune2fs wrote:*   

> -m reserved-blocks-percentage
> 
>               Set  the  percentage of the filesystem which may only be allocated by privileged pro‐
> 
>               cesses.   Reserving some number of filesystem blocks for use by privileged  processes
> ...

 

La pregunta es si realmente se necesita ese espacio reservado de 5%. Mi partición es pequeña (17GB) y me quita poco espacio (1GB), pero supongo que particiones grandes es una reserva realmente grande. Es conveniente cambiar este valor? A primera vista creo que si se queda en 3% ó 2% no habría problema, pero alguien me confirme si estoy en lo correcto (sobre todo me hace pensar lo de la fragmentación del sistema de archivos).

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, la verdad que ni idea de por que reserva. pero la verdad que ext4 es lo peor que podes haber hecho.... vah, no se si tanto, pero de xfs a ext4 yo no me cambio ni loco.

tube un problemita, que fue en una particion con un ubuntu que instale para probar ext4. simule un corte de luz, y mi data murio. no la recupere de ninguna manera, no pude reparar el sistema de archivos.

con reiserfs (v3. no uso reiser4) lo peor que me ha pasado es tener que chequear el sistema de ficheros con un live. pero nunca perdi un byte de data, siempre vuelve a levantar.

con ext3 nunca tube problemas. pero es muy pero muy lento para lugares como /usr/portage por eso no lo uso, y sumado a eso, es de las que mas come despues de particionar. entonces reiser jfs o xfs son lo mejor para mi

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

A mi me hace scan de errores apagando la laptop normalmente, ese ext4 no es muy estable que digamos...

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, para aclarar esto, lo que paso es que mi hermano apago mal la computadora porque "le estorbaba para jugar". El punto es que le dio CTL+ALT+Clavija y listo. Después me di cuenta de que el un archivo de portage se daño, reparé desde un LiveCD, actualice portage y listo. Pero creo que mi hermano no entenderá que no debe hacer eso, y ayer perdí un documento grande e importante que ahora debo hacer de nuevo, así que cambie rápidamente a EXT4, hice un par de pruebas desconectando la laptop y no ha pasado nada grave.

Yo solo uso laptop, por lo que XFS es bastante confiable para mi, pero ahora que esta mi hermano en casa no es lo mejor conservarlo pues es un sistema de archivos hecho para servidores y un tanto sensible a este tipo de cosas (que solo suceden cuando mi hermano esta cerca). Adicionalmente, creanme que es más fácil cambiar el sistema de archivos a educar a mi hermano.

Una vez dicho esto,  podemos volver a la pregunta que no es necesaria pero me intriga  :Very Happy: .

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Si que podemos, y debemos volver al tema principal del hilo. 

El espacio reservado se usa en situaciones de recuperación, cuando por algún motivo el sistema no arranca normalmente o funciona de forma deficiente. Si las particiones se llenan algunas utilidades dejarán de funcionar de forma correcta, es por eso que es importante reservar un espacio para root, porque así se preserva el funcionamiento de las utilidades básicas del sistema con dicho usuario, evitando tener que recurrir a un medio externo de arranque para la reparación.

Sin embargo, en los dispositivos actuales, que cada día son más grandes, la cantidad de espacio reservada puede llegar a ser demasiada. Con unos cientos de megas hay más que suficiente en la mayoría de los casos. Si la partición en cuestión va a ir destinada a algún otro uso (backups, almacenamiento masivo, etc.) puedes incluso plantearte no reservar ningún espacio en absoluto (tune2fs -m0).

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Si la partición en cuestión va a ir destinada a algún otro uso (backups, almacenamiento masivo, etc.) puedes incluso plantearte no reservar ningún espacio en absoluto (tune2fs -m0).

 Yo /home, las particiones destinadas a datos o almacenamiento masivo y los discos duros externos conectados a través de USB, los formateo directamente con -m0

 *Quote:*   

> usbhdd1: 106830/30531584 ficheros (0.8% no contiguos), 70325282/122096008 bloques

 Si un 0,8% de fragmentación te preocupa con

```

Filesystem  Size  Used Avail Use%                                            Mounted on

/dev/sdb1   458G  261G  197G 56.9 [#######################.................] /media/usbhdd1
```

un 56,9% de utilización. Entonces conserva el espacio reservado   :Very Happy: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Bueno, ha quedado claro que realmente no impacta en la fragmentación, de todas formas no esta demás conservar una cantidad prudente de espacio reservado si se tiene un partición raíz con estos formatos.

Yo en cuanto mi hermano este lejos me regreso a XFS, más por comodidad que por errores en EXT4, mi experiencia es de 4 días de momento pero es buena.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Toco madera. Llevo mas de un año con EXT4  como mi único sistema de archivos en todas mis pc y servidores. Por ahora sin sobresaltos de ninguna índole. Se han aguantado unos cuantos cortes de luz inclusive...

Salud!

----------

